# Microsoft Office keeps freezing



## 104011 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,

Microsoft Office keeps freezing, and it ends up freezing my whole computer. Mostly, it freezes when I use Word, not the other programs. Any troubleshooting I can do?


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

daisi145:

The troubleshooting steps for something like this are pretty standard across the board. Check this link: Word 2010 Freezes for some suggested steps to start with.

Let us know if your issue continues.


----------

